# Thoughts



## herman1rg (May 11, 2021)

Any thoughts on the identity of this engine?
Porto Torres, getta la rete al largo e pesca il motore di un aereo della seconda guerra mondiale


----------



## VERSUCH (May 11, 2021)

Could be Bristol Hercules for Bristol Beaufighter.


----------



## waroff (Jun 18, 2021)

it's a Pratt & Whitney R-2800 to see the reduction gear and the main crankcase. The push rods are missing

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

